# Fargo Street Hillclimb event - Sunday 25th



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Los Angeles Wheelmen

9am - noon

if it rains or the streets are wet, FORGET IT! Its hard enough when dry. 









photo: meattoothpaste


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Nice! Too bad I'm helping a family member move this Sunday from 9am to Noon! What luck.


----------

